# DP/DR Sufferer here



## sisterkeyz (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi there, I am new to this.

I have had DP/DR for 30 years. It was triggered by marijuana and has been present in my life ever since. I am wondering if anyone can shed some light on how I cure this. What sort of exercises I could do, or supplements to take etc....I would value any advice please.

Thank you in advance.

Regards

Sisterkeyz


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello  .

Have you ever consulted a doctor or a psychiatrist about that ?

Wish you the best .

With Love .


----------



## ClassC (Jan 23, 2013)

For Derealization (if your vision is distorted, everything looks unfamiliar, colours are sharper or cartoon like) just give it time because these are symptoms of anxiety. Relax and keep your mind off it and it will go away soon, guaranteed.

For Depersonalization (thoughts of unreality, unfamiliarity, feeling disconnected and spaced out) never believe the thoughts suggested such as: 'am I real, is this a dream, etc' these are not your thoughts, they are not true nor should you pay any attention to them or value them. They only aim to waste your time and cause you mental suffering by keeping you worrying and thinking about it.

Which aspect in particular are you suffering with the most? And have you been thinking or worrying about it out of the 30 years you have had it?


----------



## sisterkeyz (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi there, I forgot I'd even registered here, that's how bad my DP is. Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.

Yes I was seeing a psychiatrist many years ago but they didn't know what DP was so I stopped going to them because too expensive just to be given another prescription for anti depressants. So here I am, I still have DP 24/7, 33 years. No I don't worry that I have DP, I have learned to live with it. I lead a normal life. Going out, working full time etc... Not many know I have DP.

I have just started mantra meditating, so I'm hoping this will help. I've literally given up thinking I will ever be rid of DP. I would so love to feel normal again


----------



## sisterkeyz (Feb 19, 2013)

Is there any medication that can cure DP? Thanks.


----------



## sisterkeyz (Feb 19, 2013)

You've had it a long time too. I'm trying meditation and also doing Harris Harrington videos. I am going to try some trauma counselling too because DP is emotional trauma. I may also try some new medication. There is some medication that is meant to be good for DP. Lamogatrine. Might give that a try.


----------



## microspect (May 24, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> DP is not always triggered by emotional trauma, there are other triggers. No harm in trying therapy though, maybe it will work for you, & I hope that it does.


You have to find a good therapist that even knows what DP is. I had to visit like 4 therapist before one of them mentioned DP. You can ask a therapist directly if they know what DP is. If they don't, move on and don't waste your time or theirs.


----------



## sisterkeyz (Feb 19, 2013)

So if DP isn't always from emotional trauma, what else can you get it from? I'm curious to know


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

20 + years of DP here!

Ive learned to live with it as best I can too....But it has caused all kinds of chaos in my life since I developed it...Ive lost jobs, my marriage broke up, have had various stints in the psyche ward and have been on meds a long time....small dose A typical Anti Psychotics have been particularly helpful to me in conjunction with an SSRI....

Is there a cure? Not that im aware of....

Do people recover? Yes absolutely.... (Even long term sufferers)

My own personal experience has been that it eased with time and became more managaeable (but its still always there in the background) It has also come back with a bang to kick me in the ass over the years as well (usually during periods of extreme stress)

My advice! Simplify and Destress your life as much as possible.....Eliminate toxic people, situations, environments and relationships....Put yourself first and f**k everybody else for the time being while you are trying to get better and improve your condition....Despite having chronic DP on and off for such a long time Ive managed to get on with life reasonably ok......

The other thing I suggest is to sleep! ALOT! Sleep is really good for DP!


----------



## sisterkeyz (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for this. I am going to try TRE exercises. They are meant to be good for DP. If you google it you will see what I am talking about.


----------

